# CFD trading with Commsec



## Fab (24 March 2007)

Hi,

I am willing to try trading cfd's I am currently with Commsec and I am thinking the easiest would be to get an application with them. So I am not sure they are the best and best priced on it. I look at IG market which are not badly price and offer cfd's that will trade following the underlying share price (no market maker).
Can anyone tell me their experience of trading cfd's with commsec and why or why not they would recommend them?

Cheers


----------

